# Audi A7 Sportback - Initial Photos and Information



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Emotion-packed design, sporty character and innovative technology: Audi is targeting a new market segment with the A7 Sportback. The large five- door model with the dynamically accentuated rear end brings together the best of three worlds: the sporty elegance of a coupe, the comfort of a sedan and the practicality of a station wagon.

The A7 Sportback is pure high-tech. Its body is very lightweight thanks to numerous aluminum components. The elegant interior shows a craftsman’s level of workmanship. The four V6 engines combine refined power with groundbreaking efficiency. The 3.0 TDI with 150 kW (204 hp) and multitronic has CO2 emissions of just 139 grams per kilometer (223.70 g/mile). The sporty chassis comes with new solutions, such as electromechanical power steering. When it comes to assistance and infotainment systems, the luxury-class coupe exhibits all of the innovative power expected of Audi...

*FULL STORY AND GALLERIES*


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Gorgeous!*

That's just a beautiful vehicle. Reminds me a bit of 70s styling.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's gonna be a helluva statement IRL! The first leaks were not doing any justice to this beauty! Was struck by how imposing it was while watching it live last night! So sleek, tidy and different than anything else!
Good one guys! Congrats!
:beer:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

US model will surely get the 3.0T? Any chance the base model will arrive with the new 2.8 FSI (I assume that will be the base engine for the new A6)?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, U.S. base model will be 3.0T with 7-speed DSG/S tronic. Base price will likely be around $55K.

My next car!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

DSG and electromechanical steering, thats a big advancement right there for this class of car.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

QUATTR0 said:


> Yep, U.S. base model will be 3.0T with 7-speed DSG/S tronic. Base price will likely be around $55K.
> 
> My next car!


I'm waiting for the 4.0T S7


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The rear end isn't quite as nice as the concept's... the taillights are quite a bit taller and too large I think. The lower valence isn't as sexy either, but rather quite plain.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

^
Agreed! It could be my only rant for now! Need to see it in person, I guess... Probably it has to do with putting all the required bulbs in a cluster together! dunno...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

QUATTR0 said:


> Yep, U.S. base model will be 3.0T with 7-speed DSG/S tronic. Base price will likely be around $55K.
> 
> My next car!


I don't remember if I read this correctly or not, but I recall reading something about the US receiving the Tiptronic, not the S-Tronic. Can anyone confirm/deny?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Apparently George got inside info that we will get the 8-speed Tiptronic instead... :thumbdown:


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks great in white!


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

To mod:
Are we ever going to get higher res shots from current ones offered at 1024p? It's frustrating not to be able to enjoy those incredible photos in a full scale! :banghead:

Thanks, if I ever get any reply here...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> Yep, U.S. base model will be 3.0T with 7-speed DSG/S tronic. Base price will likely be around $55K.
> 
> My next car!


Europe gets DSG. We get the 8-speed Tiptronic FYI. It's actually a very quick transmission and well beyond previous Audi Tips. However, it's an auto and not an S tronic DSG.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> The rear end isn't quite as nice as the concept's... the taillights are quite a bit taller and too large I think. The lower valence isn't as sexy either, but rather quite plain.


You know it's funny when you cover the auto show beat. When you look at stuff like that you usually write it off as concept only kind of design. Audi is actually one of the better carmakers in the industry for producing a car close to the concept. Even they though need to make practical changes for production. Worth noting though, this photo is the base. There are S-line versions and S7 and RS 7 versions are coming so you don't launch with the most aggressive setup anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> Apparently George got inside info that we will get the 8-speed Tiptronic instead... :thumbdown:


Clearly the DSG is the performance consumer's preference but it's not preferred by most American consumers and that's a shame. The good news is that this means they'll likely sell in greater numbers and that makes a business case for S7 and RS 7 and those will likely have DSG and/or manual.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> Looks great in white!


looking at the chin this is an S-line model too. I picked up an A7 catalog while in Germany and need to scan it in. S-line photos and accessories photos are included.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

darkop said:


> To mod:
> Are we ever going to get higher res shots from current ones offered at 1024p? It's frustrating not to be able to enjoy those incredible photos in a full scale! :banghead:
> 
> Thanks, if I ever get any reply here...


Our current gallery isn't set up for it. We're facelifting the site and we'll have more flexibility with the new platform that's already in use on sites like KilometerMagazine.com. In the meantime is there a high-resolution photo you're looking for specifically?

Apologies for the slow response, I was on a test drive of the A8 the following day and then in the plane all day yesterday returning from Germany.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Stunning new Audi A7 Sportback revealed





The Audi A7 Sportback, a stunning all-new executive-class, five-door coupe, was unveiled last night. Like the A5 Sportback, it discreetly integrates saloon car versatility with hatchback practicality in an elegant premium coupe silhouette. 

The A7 will feature four powerful engines, two petrol and two diesel, and will offer brand new, cutting-edge technology, including a head-up display that will project important information onto the windscreen.

The new A7 will be positioned between the A6 and the A8 in terms of specification and price.

The A7 sportback has a high level of standard specification, including leather seats, 18-inch alloy wheels, electric tailgate, front and rear parking sensors and MMI navigation. 




Exterior design highlights
•	Lightweight aluminium (20 per cent) and steel body – makes the A7 15 per cent lighter than a conventional all-steel equivalent. 
•	Xenon headlamps and LED tail lamps as standard 
•	New-design, single-frame grille 
•	Coupe-like roof line 
•	Retractable rear spoiler 
•	Electrically operated tailgate as standard 

Dimensions, compared to Audi A6
Dimensions	A7 Sportback	A6
Length (m)	4.97	4.93
Width (m)	1.91	1.86
Height (m)	1.42	1.46

Interior highlights
•	Milano leather seats as standard 
•	Heated front seats – electrically adjustable, with memory function 
•	Array of optional technology including the new head-up display and Audi night vision assistant 
•	Multi Media Interface system with retractable 6.5-inch monitor 
•	MMI navigation (SD card) as standard




Technology and innovation highlights
Engine and transmission
•	quattro, with the latest crown gear differential
First seen in the RS 5, this can vary torque distribution between the front and rear axles even more widely, for even greater agility. 

•	All engines use start-stop technology
When stopped in traffic a vehicle consumes fuel even though it is not moving. The automatic start-stop function avoids this by switching off the engine when the car is in neutral and stationary. It re-starts the engine as soon as the driver operates the clutch

•	All engines have Audi Thermal Management
The innovative Thermal Management system is electronically controlled and designed to optimally distribute the heat flow provided by the engine. Coolant is distributed on demand between the engine, gearbox and cabin by a system of valves. This helps engine efficiency by ensuring the engine reaches its optimum temperature as quickly as possible

•	All engines have energy recuperation
When a conventional vehicle brakes, the brake converts the kinetic energy into thermal energy, which cannot be used for any other purpose. With a recuperation system, the kinetic energy is converted into useful electrical energy. During these phases the alternator can convert the vehicle’s kinetic energy into electrical energy, which is stored temporarily in the vehicle’s battery. When the vehicle subsequently accelerates or is driven at constant speeds, the energy is used to relieve the load on the alternator.

•	Audi drive select adaptive dynamics system fitted as standard to all models 
This enables the driver to fine tune steering weighting, throttle response and transmission shifts points at the touch of a button.

•	New suspension
The A7 will feature a completely new platform, exclusive to Audi. It uses advanced five-link front and trapezoidal-link rear suspension to provide impeccable comfort and control. Air suspension is also available as an option. 

Driving aids 
•	Head-up display
For the first time in a production Audi, a head-up display will be available as an option in the A7 Sportback. This sophisticated system will project important information, including economy and speed data and navigation routing, onto the windscreen so that it appears to float at a distance of around 2.5 metres ahead of the driver. This means that information relevant to driving situations is directly in the driver’s field of vision and the driver’s eyes are not diverted from the road.



•	Advanced Audi parking system 
As standard the A7 will be equipped with Audi parking system plus. This aids parking by acoustically and visually indicating distances in front of and behind the A7. Another significant option that is new to Audi models of this size is the park assist system. Using ultrasonic sensors that detect parallel and horizontal parking spaces, the system can completely take over the steering function when parking, at the touch of a button, leaving the driver responsible only for throttle and brake application 




•	Audi night vision assistant with pedestrian detection
The optional night vision assistant with pedestrian detection significantly improves safety at night. It uses an infrared camera in the front of the A7 to display the road ahead on the Driver’s Information System. Pedestrians are detected and highlighted to the driver on the screen 





•	Audi side assist
This aids the driver when changing lane. Audi side assist monitors the area behind your car using radar sensors located discreetly in the rear bumper, informing the driver with a visual warning signal in the door mirror if there is a vehicle in his or her blind spot or approaching quickly from behind.




•	Audi pre-sense
As an optional extra the pre-sense system which was first seen in the new A8, analyses the information from the Electronic Stability Programme (ESP) sensors and intervenes to activate the hazard warning lights, close the side windows and sunroof and tension the seatbelts when maximum brake application or skidding is detected. The pre-sense system can then be expanded in various stages including an automatic emergency braking system, in order to minimize the consequences of a nose-to-tail collision.






Safety
Audio and communication
•	Retractable Multi Media Interface (MMI) system
The MMI system will have a 6.5-inch monitor, large central control knob and reduced number of buttons making the MMI system even more intuitive to use. This can also be upgraded to the MMI Navigation Plus with MMI touch, which has an eight-inch monitor with a fingertip sensitive touch pad as seen first in the new A8. The MMI touch features 3D navigation mapping and can also store audio tracks and telephone data on its sizeable hard disk
•	An optional GPRS module will be available that can be updated with news and weather by internet service provider Google. This will also make it possible for the driver to plot detailed routes on a home computer and download them to the navigation system. An optional UMTS module also enables Google Earth images to be beamed to the MMI monitor in 3D for navigation purposes, and through its wireless WLAN link will make full internet connection available to passengers using their own computers


Trim levels and specification

The new Audi A7 has two trim levels, SE and S line.

Launch engines and prices (SE trim level)
Engine	Power	RRP inc VAT (17.5%)	Recommended OTR (VAT 17.5%)	RRP inc VAT (20%)	Recommended OTR (VAT 20%)
2.8 FSI quattro	204	£43,220	£44,280	£44,150	£45,210
3.0 TFSI quattro	300	£46,080	£47,140	£47,000	£48,060
3.0 TDI Front-wheel drive	204	£42,180	£42,925	£43,000	£43,745
3.0 TDI quattro	245	£46,180	£46,970	£47,200	£47,990

SE trim key specification

Wheels, tyres and suspension
•	18-inch Alloy wheels 
•	Cruise control 
•	Audi Drive Select with three preconfigured modes (Comfort, Auto, Dynamic)

Audio and communication
•	DAB digital radio 
•	Audi Music Interface (AMI) 
•	MMI Navigation with colour Drivers Information System (DIS) 
•	Mobile telephone preparation - Bluetooth interface

Driver aids, safety and technology
•	Audi Parking System Plus (front and rear) 
•	Tyre pressure monitoring system 
•	Xenon headlights with LED daytime running lights 
•	Electrically-operated tailgate 
•	Light and rain sensors

Seats
•	Electrically-adjustable driver and passenger front seats in Milano Leather 
•	Memory function for driver and passenger front seats 
•	Heated front seats

Interior comfort
•	Two-zone climate control 
•	LED light pack 
•	Front centre armrest 
•	Four-spoke multi function steering wheel

S line trim specification (in addition to SE trim):
S line trim levels: + £1750 (VAT at 17.5 per cent)/ +£1,790 (VAT at 20 per cent) additional to SE trim.

Wheels, tyres and suspension
•	19-inch alloy wheels

Exterior equipment
•	S line body styling

Interior equipment
•	S line embossed sports seats in Valcona leather
•	S line interior styling
•	Inlays in brushed Aluminium Silver
•	Black cloth headlining
•	Gear knob in perforated leather
•	Three-spoke multi function steering wheel


Technical data
Engine	2.8 FSI	3.0 TFSI 3.0 TDI 3.0 TDI 
Drive	quattro	quattro	Front-wheel drive	quattro
Power (PS)	204	300	204	245
Torque (Nm)	280	440	400	500
Transmission	7sp S-tronic	7 S-tronic	multitronic	7 S-tronic
Acceleration (0-62mph)	8.6	5.6	8.1	6.5
Top speed (mph)	147	155	145	155
CO2 (g/km)	189	191	139	164
Economy (MPG combined)	35.6	35.2	53.3	45.6
VED band	J	J	E	G
BIK band	26%	27%	19%	24%

Competitor comparison
A7 SB	BMW 5-series GT	Mercedes CLS	Jaguar XF (Premium Luxury)
Engine	3.0 TDI	3.0d	350	3.0d
Drive	quattro	RWD	RWD	RWD
Power (PS)	245	245	224	240
Torque (Nm)	500	540	540	500
Transmission	7sp S tronic	8sp Auto	7G-Tronic	6spAuto
Acceleration 0-62mph (secs)	6.5	6.9	7.0	6.7
Top speed (mph)	155	149	153	149
CO2 (g/km)	164	173	200	179
Economy (MPG - combined)	45.6	43.5	37.2	42.0
VED band	G	H	J	I
BIK band	24%	26%	32%	27%
RRP (SE trim) @ 17.5% VAT	£46,180	£41,210	£47,350	£37,730
OTR (SE trim) @ 17.5% VAT	£46,970	£42,225	£48,400	£38,600
RRP (SE trim) @ 20% VAT	£47,200	£42,087	£48,357	£38,533
OTR (SE trim) @ 20% VAT	£47,990	£43,123	£49,430	£39,421
Kerb weight (kg)	1770	2035	1815	1820

Competitor specification comparison


A7 SB	5er GT	MB CLS	Jag XF
Exterior
Alloy wheels	18"	18"	18"	20"
4 corner air-suspension	(Opt £TBC)	n/a	(Opt £1,295)	n/a
Tyre pressure monitoring system	√	√	(Opt £250)	(Opt £400)
Xenon headlights	√	(Opt £900)	(Opt £1,100)	(Opt £960)
Power-operated tailgate	√	(Opt £510)	√	n/a
Drive Select	√	√	n/a	√
Mirrors/electric/heated/memory	√	√	√	√
Seating
Electric seat adjustment	√	√	√	√
with memory	√	(Opt £900)	(Opt £575)	√
Leather upholstery	√	√	√	√
Heated front seats	√	√	√	√
Interior
Light/rain sensor	√	√	Rain only	Rain only
Climate control	2-zone	4-zone	1-zone	1-zone
Auto-dimming rear-view mirror √	√	(Opt £250)	√
Multifunction steering wheel	√	√	√	√
Audio and communication
Satellite Navigation	√	(Opt £1,545)	√	√
Phone prep B/tooth	√	√	√	√
DAB Digital Radio	√	(Opt £310)	(Opt £320)	√
AMI (iPod connection)	√	√	√	√
Colour DIS	√	√	n/a	√
Assistance systems
Cruise control	√	√	√	√
Parking sensors front/rear	√	√	(Opt £605)	Rear only 
(Front £395)


Centre launch
The new Audi A7 will be launched across the Centre network in early January 2011. Each Centre will receive two cars. Most will receive the 3.0 TDI S-tronic quattro, but 3.0 TFSI will also be available.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Clearly the DSG is the performance consumer's preference but it's not preferred by most American consumers and that's a shame. The good news is that this means they'll likely sell in greater numbers and that makes a business case for S7 and RS 7 and those will likely have DSG and/or manual.


Even on something like the A7 which will appeal primarily to enthusiast (it being a hatchback and all)?

I can understand if AoA prefers the 8 speed tiptronic on the A6 but I'm a bit puzzled by the lack of S-tronic on the A7. Oh well... I'm mainly interested in the 4.0T and that one better have manual or S-tronic.

Also, I'm sure this marks the end of A6 Avant and S6 in the US market?


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

darkop said:


> To mod:
> Are we ever going to get higher res shots from current ones offered at 1024p? It's frustrating not to be able to enjoy those incredible photos in a full scale! :banghead:
> 
> Thanks, if I ever get any reply here...


1600x1200: http://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2011-a7_sportback/


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

^
thanks but I know these... What I meant was fortitude galleries!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'm working on it for the new setup. Sorry we're limited for now.


----------

